# Kidding poll - Deliver night or day??



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

I read somewhere that many times goats will wait and have their babies in the daytime, but have also seen posts that say that goats wait until the middle of the night. So far, all of mine have gone during daylight hours, anywhere from early morning to early evening...no night-owls. Just curious...what do YOUR goats do??


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

Well about 90% of ours kidded wee hours of the morning-about an hour before we go outside to check on everyone- we did have 3 deliver in broad daylight...


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

My doe kidded at 12 in the afternoon


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

In 6 years I've only had one doe kid at night. She kid at 4 am after a 22 hour labor! Everyone else has been around 11 am - 3 pm. Usually around the same time they were bred at. :- )


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

My goats prefer late afternoon. Only one kidded at 5am


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

Like 75% of mine like to enjoy going at like 3 AM! Especially when in Jan. and Feb. of course! Some do go around 10-12 PM. I've only had like 5 go during the day. Mine are night owls. They are up late and when you wake them up to milk, they're mad. They sleep in on the weekends though 

http://nutmegfarm.webs.com/


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

Mine go about 5-6 AM....


----------



## creekbottomgoats (Dec 3, 2009)

Mine are night owls! I only had two kid during the day! Everybody else no earlier than 10pm. It seems like 2am is happy hour around here!

Connie


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

One before noon, the other three in the 1pm-3pm time frame. A couple kiddings were unattended so exact times unknown. These were all first time mothers.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

for those who have does kidding at night.... what time do you breed your does at??? Just curious.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Mine have been all over the clock!!
Bootsie's 1st was at 10am, 2nd at 9pm,3rd at 3 pm,4th at 10pm, 5th at 1:30 pm and 6th at 11:58pm into 12:30 am!
My late Dolly was always a late afternoon girl with the exception of her 3rd , those triplets came at noon.
My late Tilly's 1st was at 8pm, 2nd at 2 am 3rd at 11pm and 4th at 5pm
Binky's 1st was at 11 pm, her 2nd was at 11:45 am
Angels 1st was at 7am, 2nd at 4 pm

Each of my girls are hand bred and normally see the buck around 3 or 4 in the afternoon.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

read somewhere the goats are more sexually active in the evening (cooler)

mine are all over the place
actually about 50% at night 50% day


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Interesting that someone said they are sexually active in the evening - I have noticed my girls coming into heat and really displaying for the buck in the afternoon ... 

most of mine kid during the day, or early early morning


----------



## creekbottomgoats (Dec 3, 2009)

I hand breed also and when I go out to feed and goatie is in heat, I put them with a buck. Sometimes I go out during the day between 2-3 and when I notice them flagging away, we take care of business. It really is random timing. I thought if I breed in the morning it would make a difference, but it doesn't. :shrug: 

It really doesn't matter what time they arrive as long as they are healthy!!! :greengrin: 

Connie


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

4hmama said:


> I read somewhere that many times goats will wait and have their babies in the daytime, but have also seen posts that say that goats wait until the middle of the night. So far, all of mine have gone during daylight hours, anywhere from early morning to early evening...no night-owls. Just curious...what do YOUR goats do??


Well, the first year there were a lot of nighttime kids. The 2nd year I kidded in 2 heats - the first bunch kidded every other day between 1 and 3 pm. The 2nd bunch was pretty evenly split between daytime and nighttime. So far this year, everyone has kidded between 8 or 9 am and 3-4 pm.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Ours have gone at all hours of the day and night. First fresheners seem to go in the mid to late morning a lot, experienced does who want no intervention go in the wee hours of the morning, some have had them right before we get out there to do chores in the morning, some start at the last check of the night(usually ten or eleven) so by the end of the season we're all pretty much zombies  I have noticed though, that does who had trouble seemed to know they were going to have trouble and waited until somebody was out there before they had the baby


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

So far this year:
Bailey was bred late at night on 9/30 and again in the afternoon on 10/1....she delivered at 9:35pm


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i've only ever had 2 does decided to kid in darkness in 7 years. Most go from 9-4


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

My munchies have all kidded during the day-but when I had the minis some would kid during the night.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 13, 2009)

most my girls will kid in the afternoon into the early evening, rarely do i go the the barn and find wonderful new guest come to live are our place


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

Emily has always gone between 12 and 4pm. hat I also found is really weird is that she has always kidded on a tuesday and day 144, and she was born on a tuesday. how weird is that


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

My goats tend to go between 4-6 am. I made it both times- thankfully I am an early bird!


----------

